# kordinaten bei der suche von namen



## moby (6. Juli 2007)

wenn ich einen namen eingebe und dann auf karte drücke ,kam früher die karte mit dem wissen kreis = aufenthalts ort des gesuchte . jetzt kommt nur ein weisses quadrat mit einer art uhr und sonst nichts mehr ????


----------



## Isegrim (6. Juli 2007)

Das ist ein sogenanntes Lightbox Javascript. 
Stelle sicher, daß du Javascript aktiviert bzw. buffed.de erlaubt hast.
Sollte es trotzdem nicht funktionieren, probiere einmal, den Link von „Karte“ zu kopieren, in einem neuen Tab/Browserfenster einzufügen und aufzurufen.
Dort wird mir zumindest die .png mit der Karte normal angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2007)

Hör auf Isegrim, oder aber: Hab einfach etwas Geduld - wir arbeiten an einer besseren Lösung, die unter anderem die Koordinaten zurück bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spongebopp (7. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hör auf Isegrim, oder aber: Hab einfach etwas Geduld - wir arbeiten an einer besseren Lösung, die unter anderem die Koordinaten zurück bringt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also mir gefällt die Lösung wie sie im Moment ist ganz gut (einfach nur ne PNG Grafik auf der die Postitionen markriert sind), da noch koos drauf und super is!


----------



## michi_t (10. Juli 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht, obwohl ich java habe, nur ein leeres kleines fenster das kreise dreht. Im protokoll von Norton steht Datenschutz verletzung da ein referer benutzt wird, ka was das ist. Alle anderen Seiten funktionieren.


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juli 2007)

Java &#8800; Javascript

Keine Ahnung, welches Produkt von Norton du nun genau meinst, aber wenn es tatsächlich daran liegt, solltest du buffed.de dort als vertrauenswürdige Seite einstufen und die entsprechenden Rechte verleihen.

Der Workaround mit dem Kopieren der URL der Kartengraphik muß aber auf jeden Fall funktionieren, weil damit nur eine einfache .png aufgerufen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michi_t (10. Juli 2007)

hab die seite schon unter vertrauenswürdig trotzdem bekomme ich leider

Private Daten:
Datum Uhrzeit: 10.07.2007 22:47:53 
Benutzer: Supervisor 
Aktion: Blockiert 
Typ: Referer 
URL: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/wowmap.php?z=40...;n=5397&m=f 
Daten: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=5397 

das wird trotzdem geblockt


----------



## michi_t (10. Juli 2007)

wenn ich einfach den link nehme kommt nur eine weisse seite mit dem kleinen Kästchen und dem roten X


----------



## michi_t (10. Juli 2007)

mozilla firefox bringt keine meldung im norton protokoll, scheint da zu funktionieren aber dann kommt das grosse weisse Quadrat mit dem rotierenden Kreis und weiter nichts


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juli 2007)

Dann schalte Norton aus, während du auf buffed.de surfst. Oder du liest in der readme/Hilfe/FAQ nach, wie man diesem Programm sagt, welche Seiten Referrerer benutzen dürfen und welche nicht.
Du bist zu gut geschützt. 

Und wenn du mit dem Firefox die Linkadresse wie oben in den Bildern kopierst und in einem neuen Tab/Fenster einfügst?
Das &#8222;weiße Quadrat mit dem rotierenden Kreis&#8220; ist das Lightbox Javascript, das nicht korrekt ausgeführt werden kann.


----------



## michi_t (10. Juli 2007)

ja, das kommt auch wenn ich den link direct eingebe.

Habe nun bei Norton NUR den Datenschutz ausgeschaltet, nun gehts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was für Daten belauschen die denn? *gg


----------



## michi_t (10. Juli 2007)

geht tatsächlich nur wenn ich norton ganz abschalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juli 2007)

Da zitiere ich mal die Wikipedia: „Ein Referrer ist die Internetadresse der Webseite, von der der Benutzer durch Anklicken eines Links zu der aktuellen Seite gekommen ist (engl. to refer „verweisen“).“

Laß dich von der Bezeichnung „Datenschutz“ bei Norton nicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Ein Referrer ist noch mit das Harmloseste, was man auslesen kann. Er teilt wie in der Beschreibung oben gesagt einfach nur mit, von welcher Seite aus du auf die aktuelle gekommen bist. Damit können natürlich Webmaster gut analysieren, von welchen anderen Seiten aus die Leute ihre Seite besuchen. Gäbe es zum Beispiel auf http://www.rathergood.com/lightsabre einen Link, der auf buffed.de führt, können das die Betreiber von buffed.de beim Auswerten der Logs anhand des Referrers sehen.


----------

